# Probleme bei NFS Shift und Catalyst 10.6



## biolippe (20. Juni 2010)

Servus Leute,

habe neulich den ATI Treiber Catalyst 10.6 bei mir installiert, seitdem stürzt bei mir Need for Speed Shift immer an der gleichen Stelle unter Bluescreen ab. Schuld ist die Datei atikmpag.sys. Mit der Version 10.5 funktioniert Shift ohne Probleme, aber leider ist mit dem Treiber einer meiner Bildschirme dunkler als der andere. Ich habe eine ATI HD5970. Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Own3r (20. Juni 2010)

Vll. solltest du auf  den Catalyst 10.7 warten und den dann ausprobieren...


----------



## biolippe (20. Juni 2010)

und wann kommt der 10.7 ?


----------



## Own3r (20. Juni 2010)

In ca. einem Monat, wie immer (die Treiber kommen immer im 1 Monatzyklus)!


----------



## padme (22. Juni 2010)

hi
mit dem 10.6 und der hd 5850 serie läuft shift bei uns problemlos, vielleicht hast du noch treiberreste deines 10.5 auf der platte gehabt.
ich empfehle dir noch mal alles gründlich zu säubern und dann den 10.6 neu aufzuspielen.
mfg


----------



## biolippe (22. Juni 2010)

und wie säubere ich anständig?


----------



## Own3r (22. Juni 2010)

Am besten mit Driver Sweeper!


----------



## biolippe (25. Juni 2010)

habs mal mit dem driver sweeper gesäuber. leider kommt der bluescreen immer noch. noch ne idee?


----------



## Own3r (25. Juni 2010)

Mach mal einen Screen von GPU-Z ! Sonst heißt es warten auf den 10.7 Treiber.


----------



## biolippe (25. Juni 2010)

screenshot ist hochgeladen. gibts schon ne beta vom 10.7?


----------



## Own3r (25. Juni 2010)

Nein, es gibt noch keine Beta des Treibers. Wenn dann musst du immer mal wieder HIER reinschauen, ob es den neuen gibt. Laut deinem Screen ist alles i.O. .

Ps: In deinem Startpost hast du geschrieben, dass einer deiner beiden Monitore dunkler ist, d.h. du benutzt 2 Monitore. Ich kenne mich nnicht so gut aus im Multimonitoringbetrieb, aber vll. musst du da auch irgendeinen Treiber aktualisieren.


----------

